# ODNR Awards Clean Ohio Grants to Expand Trail Projects



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The ODNR Office of Real Estate administers the Clean Ohio Trails Fund and recently approved $3 million worth of funding to support trail projects statewide to help develop and revitalize communities.More...

More...


----------

